# Red, Blue, Purple, Orange...PINK?!



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

purple always looks nice with a white horse:lol:​


----------



## peace love and paints (Nov 10, 2008)

neon orange would be interesting


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

are you planning to so in WP or game events? I think your color really depends on your level... you dont want to wear anything that the judge is going to always keep their eye on if you arent at that level (like the bright colors) but if you are still in training I would stay with like a black base and a subtle blue, red, pink, green. 

if you are gaming then have fun with the bright greens, oranges, yellows...etc

I hope this helps a bit


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

i steal blue color would be pretty


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

Pink or Purple.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I absolutely love a bright blue on any color of horse. Although, a bright purple would probably look good too.


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

a bright blue or deep purple would look very nice, but like angel leaguer said, it really depends on what you are doing and your level

the purple one.... or the blue
View Larger Image

the purple and black would look stunning!
View image

any of these colors really....
Google Image Result for http://www.sackettridge.com/images/pad1421b.jpg

those are just some ideas i guess


----------



## ElDorado (Nov 14, 2008)

I like my white horse in purple. I have a purple leopard print pad that he looks so cute with. I also have a black one with blue flames. I don't know about using really loud colors in a show though.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I ride my white horse in a nice pink. But this year I'm pretty sure I'm changing to a nice turquoise


----------



## randiekay215 (Feb 6, 2009)

What are you showing in? Is it WP? If so I would stick with the more subtle colors like a nice robin blue or even a lavander or possibly a deeper purple. Turquoise would be a GREAT choice. But if you were doing more gaming or what not then I would say lime green or a nice hot pink. Even a flame orange would be interesting......


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

Lol I think the neon orange would be cool personally =D.


----------



## GiddyVirgil (Feb 22, 2009)

Turquoise,Deep pink or purple,navy blue or a nice neon orange or green would look nice


----------



## HorseShoersGirl (Feb 24, 2009)

Well hobby horse website has a horse color chart as far a what colors look best on which coat colors ect.


----------

